# Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November


*Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.​*
Jahrelang hatten wir in Magazin und Forum davor gewarnt, eine Fusion überstürzt, ohne finanzielle Grundlagen und vor allem ohne angelpolitische Leitlinien durchzuführen...

Das wurde von allen  Landes- und Spezialverbänden (ausser dem LSFV-Niedersachsen) ignoriert.

Denn die alle stimmten sowohl dem Verschmelzungsvertrag, der Satzung wie auch dem Personal des neuen Präsidiums zu.

Umso erfreulicher, dass nun scheinbar immer mehr der Abnickerverbände wach zu werden scheinen. 

Neben den gültigem Kündigungen aus Bayern, Baden-Württemberg und Niedersachsen mahnt nun der Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V. in einem Brief an den (VDSF)DAFV wenigstens endlich konkrete und anglerfreundliche Arbeit des Bundesverbandes an.

Dieser Brief ging von Geschäftsstelle in Berlin des (VDSF)DAFV an die Landesverbände weiter.

In großen Teilen muss man dem Inhalt zustimmen.

So zum Beispiel dieser Einschätzung, dass 
_"im Laufe der Fusionsverhandlungen bei zahlreichen Gesprächen mit Anglern am Wasser seitens des VDKAC deren Vorbehalte und Erwartungshaltung gegenüber einem fusionierten DAFV festgestellt werden konnte." _

Und dass dabei die 
_"Furcht einen  großen Raum einnahm, künftig in seinen anglerischen Rechten noch stärker als ohnehin schon beschnitten zu werden." _

Auch die Forderung des VDKAC ist eindeutig, dass 
_"jetzt aber, wo die meisten zeitraubenden Zwistigkeiten der Fusion beigelegt wären, es der Zeit wäre, Farbe zu bekennen.. 
Leitlinien stellten schliesslich das Grundgerüst des künftigen Handelns dar."_

Und sicher werden auch viele diese Einschätzung aus dem Brief teilen, dass
_"das Schlimme sei, dass viele Angler das Gefühl haben, dass viele Einschränkungen hausgemacht wären, also von Repräsentanten der Anglerschaft   selbst verursacht und/oder in vorauseilendem Gehorsam abgenickt"_

Und auch die Forderung an den Bundesverband ist dabei sicherlich vielen Anglern einsichtig:
_"*Man müsse sich nicht verstecken und genau deshalb gehöre an Punkt 1 der Leitlinien ein klares Bekenntnis zur  Angelei  und den Anglern!  *

Der DAFV wäre ein Verband der Anglerverbände und diese Anglerverbände wären Verbände der Angler.....

Man habe mit etwas Verwunderung im Protokoll der VA-Sitzung in Fulda zur Kenntnis nehmen müssen, dass eine Diskussion der Leitlinien nicht in dem Umfang gewünscht ist, die man als angemessen betrachte. Leider habe es auch im Vorfeld der Fusion keine ausreichende Diskussion unter Einbezug der   Landes- und Spezialverbände gegeben, so dass man sich nun zumindest mit diesem Brief in die Debatte einbringen möchten."_

Nach wie vor bleibt mein Unverständnis, warum man dann als Landes- oder Spezialverband trotz der augenscheinlich ja auch selber erkannten Mängel bei Vorbereitung und Durchführung der (Kon)Fusion dieser trotzdem zugestimmt hat...

Das hat eben was von Kälbern und Metzgern.......

Gut und absolut lobenswert ist natürlich, dass nun wenigstens einige Landes- und Spezialverbände nicht nur weiter abnicken wollen, sondern ihre Besorgnis, Wünsche und Forderungen gegenüber dem (VDSF)DAFV nun auch deutlich formulieren..

Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass dies als Vorbild dienen könnte..

Und man kann als Angler nur hoffen, dass nicht schon alles zu spät ist.......

Thomas Finkbeiner

Gestern (07.10. 2013) kam die Mail von Sven Brux, dass wir auch den gesamten Text  im Wortlaut veröffentlichen können.

Hier also der Text, wir weisen dazu extra nochmal auf die Quelle hin:
Quellenangabe http://www.vdkac.de 



			
				vdkac schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> Sehr geehrte Mitglieder des Präsidiums,
> 
> im Laufe der Fusionsverhandlungen haben wir bei zahlreichen Gesprächen mit Anglern am Wasser deren Vorbehalte und Erwartungshaltung gegenüber einem fusionierten DAFV feststellen können.
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Ich lach mit tot :q 

Erst vor wenigen Wochen hat der Vorsitzende dieses Verbandes, Sven Brux , bei einem Interview in der Carp in focus ein flammendes Plädoyer für den ach so tollen neuen Verband gehalten und Thomas scharf angegriffen. 

Siehe:
http://vdkac.de/index.php?view=news

Jetzt hat scheinbar die Einsicht Einzug gehalten. 
Erfreulich einerseits, andererseits lässt einen das schon zweifeln. 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass das alles nicht abzusehen gewesen wäre.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Was soll man dazu sagen. Nach der tollen NDR Doku und mit dem neuen Verband wird es für die Karpfenszene evtl. bald recht eng werden in Deutschland. Wenn man den typischen Aufbau und Utensilien wie Abhakmatten und dergleichen sieht, dann weiss doch jeder Angler und dessen Gegner, was Sache ist.

Ausserdem bekennen sich Karpfenangler nicht zu dem heiligen Fangen und Fressen des VDSF. Es würde auch deren (bzw. unser) Hobby innerhalb von einem Jahr Deutschlandweit beenden.

Weiterhin sind Karpfenangler eine Spezies, die ihre Interessen verfolgen und nicht besonders Verbandshörig sind. Deswegen auch vom Verband gehasst. Neben dem Angeln nicht nur aus Essensgründen.

Warum sich Karpfenangler überhaupt in der Kochtopftruppe, die sich einen Dreck um ihre Belange kümmert und jemals kümmern wird, noch engagiert, ist mir ein absolute Rätsel.

Ich denke, das sich das Karpfenangeln in den nächsten Jahren stark verändern wird. Wer seine Ruhe am Wasser haben will, der wird wohl wieder mit 3 unterschiedlichen Ruten auf Einzelständern usw. losziehen müssen...

Karpfenangler haben keine Lobby in Deutschland und werden das auch nie haben. Meiner Meinung nach heisst es die letzten "guten Jahre" noch mitnehmen was geht, danach sind dann die Umliegenden Länder fällig, weil es grob fahrlässig wäre, hier noch einen Karpfen zu fangen und zu releasen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Deine Einschätzung ist sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen...

Dennoch ist es gut, dass es nun scheinbar doch langsam anfängt, dass sich trotz aller bekannten Bedenken hinsichtlich Vorbereitung und Durchführung der (Kon)Fusion sich wenigstens einige der Verbände, die das bisher alles trotzdem stumpf abgenickt haben, nun doch daran erinnern, dass man eigentlich auch mal was für Angler tun könnte....

Das ist mehr, als das, was man als Angler in den ganzen (Kon)Fusionsjahren von den Abnicker-LV bekommen hatte...


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

ich finde es nach wie vor unglaublich wie man sich gegenseitig so ans bein pinkelt.
dagegen ist die große politik ja fast ein geselliger abend unter freunden.
ich verstehe nicht warum man nicht relaxter an die ganze sache ran gehen kann.
jeder so angeln darf wie er möchte, der eine nimmt seine fische eben mit, der ander setzt sie zurück.
ob am teich oder in den vereinen und den verbänden, jeder hackt auf dem anderen herum weil jeder das durchsetzen will was ihm wichtig ist, und nicht versucht , das alle " leben" können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> jeder so angeln darf wie er möchte, der eine nimmt seine fische eben mit, der ander setzt sie zurück.
> .



Da seien Verbände und Funktionäre vor - die wissen besser als Angler, wie und warum man Angeln darf ........

Und die organisierten Angelfischer geben ihnen ja recht, da sie diese weiter bezahlen und wählen...

Umso höher ist es zu loben, dass wenigstens einer nun mal auch inhaltlich in die Puschen kommt und endlich anglerfreundliche Politik vom Bundesverband einfordert...


----------



## HTK (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die organisierten Angelfischer geben ihnen ja recht, da sie diese weiter bezahlen und wählen...


 
Und warum ist das so? Man muss isch doch mal die Frage stellen, ob es aufgrund fehlender Alternativen ist. Damit greife ich einen früheren Post auf, der nach einer neuen Organisation der Vereine/Angler/Verbände fragte, die sich dann gegen die etablierten ((kon)fusinierten) Verbände richtet.


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

ja, es wäre schön wenn sich mal was tun würde.
ich angel seit dem ich 4 bin, also fast 40zig jahre und muss sagen, früher war es einfacher , lustiger, und geselliger.
heute hat man den eindruck als wenn der deutsche michel mit freiheit und andes denkenden nicht viel an zu fangen weiss oder will.
verbote regeln das was eigentlich mit ganz wenigen ander landesweiten gesetzen zu regeln wäre.
aber wenn ich sehe das sich vereine für ein nachtangel verbot stark machen, frage ich mich in welchem sinne da entschieden wird.
ich sehe es auch in einem verein in dem ich bin, da wollen die rentner keine karpfenangler haben, weil sie ja nicht den ganzen tag, zb freitag nachmittag, für 2 stunden ihre forrellen fangen können um nach dem angeln , schön mit mutti die tagesschau sehen zu können.
ich lächel immer wenn in einem see der 10 meter tief ist, mit einer fausgroßen wasserkugel, 30er schnur und 4 haken und 2 tauwürmern auf forelle genagelt wird in tiefen von 50 cm und dann sind es die karpfenangler die die forellen wegfangen ^^

eigentlich sollte man sich doch gegenseitig so nehmen wie man ist, und verboten möglichst klein halten, aber leider ist das gegenteil sehr oft der fall.


----------



## Koalabaer (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



HTK schrieb:


> Und warum ist das so? Man muss isch doch mal die Frage stellen, ob es aufgrund fehlender Alternativen ist. Damit greife ich einen früheren Post auf, der nach einer neuen Organisation der Vereine/Angler/Verbände fragte, die sich dann gegen die etablierten ((kon)fusinierten) Verbände richtet.



zb. ein DAV wie unter Bernd Mikulin?

...fand gerade im Westen keinen besonderen Zuspruch!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## HTK (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> zb. ein DAV wie unter Bernd Mikulin?
> 
> ...fand gerade im Westen keinen besonderen Zuspruch!
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe keine Ahnunjg, wie ein solcher Veband ausschauen sollte, habe da zu wenig Erfahrung.

Aber es ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass Alternativen in einer solchen Situation mindestens genauso sind wie Anprangern und Meckern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> zb. ein DAV wie unter Bernd Mikulin?
> 
> ...fand gerade im Westen keinen besonderen Zuspruch!
> 
> ...


Bei Anglern schon - nur bei Verbänden und Funktionären (Alt - VDSF) nicht...


Angler haben aber eben keine Mehrheit in den Verbänden...

Gut, wenn jetzt zumindest der VDKAC beim Bundesverband anglerfreundlicheres Verhalten einfordert...

Obs noch was nützt, nachdem zuvor alle alles abgenickt hatten?

Man wird sehen...


----------



## HTK (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Anglern schon - nur bei Verbänden und Funktionären (Alt - VDSF) nicht...
> 
> 
> Angler haben aber eben keine Mehrheit in den Verbänden...


 
Dann ist es der falsche Verband bzw. es ist keiner!
Irgendwas ist doch da grundlegend schief gelaufen. Den Parteien laufen auch die Mitglieder weg, wenn sie sich nicht repräsentiert sehen und neue Parteien oder Interessenvertretungen werden gegründet. Warum wird das nicht diskutiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Weil das zum einen hier nicht das Thema ist (dazu gibt's schon andere Threads...)...

Und weil die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer das ja genauso will, sonst hätten sie andere Funktionäre gewählt, die eine andere Politik für Angler machen.

Wie Frau Dr. so schön sagt: 
"den Regeln der Demokratie folgend"....

Darum muss man ja als normaler Angler so froh sein, dass nun wenigstens einer der Abnickerverbände nun vom Bundesverband endlich anglerfreundliches Verhalten einfordert..

Man wird sehen, wie es ausgeht...


----------



## gründler (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



HTK schrieb:


> Dann ist es der falsche Verband bzw. es ist keiner!
> Irgendwas ist doch da grundlegend schief gelaufen. Den Parteien laufen auch die Mitglieder weg, wenn sie sich nicht repräsentiert sehen und neue Parteien oder Interessenvertretungen werden gegründet. Warum wird das nicht diskutiert?


 
Finde 7 Mann,gründe nen Verein und nenne diesen Anglerverband Deutscheeland ev.

Läßt dich als Naturschutzverband eintragen (das scheint wichtig zu sein)

Baust ne Satzung und Ziele...etc.auf.

Danach nimmst du Einzelmitglieder auf und LV's sowie Vereine,und dann fangst du an zu "Kämpfen".


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Bitte nicht weiter Offtopic.
Danke..


----------



## welsstipper (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich sehe es auch in einem verein in dem ich bin, da wollen die rentner keine karpfenangler haben, weil sie ja nicht den ganzen tag, zb freitag nachmittag, für 2 stunden ihre forrellen fangen können um nach dem angeln , schön mit mutti die tagesschau sehen zu können.
> ich lächel immer wenn in einem see der 10 meter tief ist, mit einer fausgroßen wasserkugel, 30er schnur und 4 haken und 2 tauwürmern auf forelle genagelt wird in tiefen von 50 cm und dann sind es die karpfenangler die die forellen wegfangen ^^
> 
> eigentlich sollte man sich doch gegenseitig so nehmen wie man ist, und verboten möglichst klein halten, aber leider ist das gegenteil sehr oft der fall.



ich bin aus 2 von 3 vereinen wegen genau dieser alten gruftis ausgetreten .... erst futterboot verbieten, danach auch gleich das echolot und im nächsten jahr das boilie verbot... nächstes jahr soll auch das nachtangeln begrenzt werden ... der 2te verein auch von alten gruftis geführt ... es werden keine karpfen mehr besetzt, müssen alle geschlachtet werden usw. 

dem 3ten verein werde ich sollte sich da nicht auch grundlegend etwas ändern spätestens zu 2015 kündigen ... 

bin ja noch mitpächter eines privaten gewässers an dem mir nichts und niemand etwas verbietet ... eingezeunt und weit genug entfernt von jeglicher zivilisation !!! da brauche ich keinen verband oder was auch immer ... 25 angler die alle einfach nur spass am angeln haben, sich abends einen hinter die binde kippen und ******** labern so viel sie wollen und können ... 

da macht angeln noch richtig spass |laola:


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

.. 

bin ja noch mitpächter eines privaten gewässers an dem mir nichts und niemand etwas verbietet ... eingezeunt und weit genug entfernt von jeglicher zivilisation !!! da brauche ich keinen verband oder was auch immer ... 25 angler die alle einfach nur spass am angeln haben, sich abends einen hinter die binde kippen und ******** labern so viel sie wollen und können ... 

da macht angeln noch richtig spass |laola:[/QUOTE]



ja, ist vielleicht bald die einzige möglichkeit seinem hobby relaxt in angriff zu nehmen.
ich verstehe es wirklich nicht was die ganzen verbote die sinnfrei sind bewirken sollen?
es gehen immer mehr mitglieder aus den vereinen, der nachwuchs sieht auch nicht besonders gut aus in den meisten vereinen, warum auch, wenn du 12 seiten verbote hast, ist es einfacher was anderes zu machen.
ich will hier nicht gegen alle alten in den vereinen wettern, es gibt immer solche und solche, aber es wäre in den meisten vereinen besser einen ausgewogenen mix zwischen jung und alt zu haben, beide seiten sollen mit und nicht gegeneinander arbeiten und verständniss an den tag legen.
aber leider kocht in vereinen, verbänden und so jeder sein eigenes süppchen.
weg von den vereinen, angelgewässer die man mit erlaubnisskarten befischen darf an denen angler ihrem hobby ohne mega verbote ausüben dürfen, das ist es wofür ich persönlich wäre.
ich will nichts unmögliches, ich will nicht wieder mit lebenden köderfisch angeln oder extreme sachen machen, ich möchte einfach nur mal 3-4 tage angeln können ohne wegen eines kleinen zeltes, nachtangeln oder dem zurücksetzen eines fisches wie ein schwerverbrecher behandelt zu werden.
um das wohle des angelers geht es den meisten vereinen und den verbänden schon ewig nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



> um das wohle des angelers geht es den meisten vereinen und den verbänden schon ewig nicht mehr.


Deswegen muss man - unabhängig davon, ob was rauskommt - froh sein, dass mit einem solchen Schreiben an den Bundesverband wenigstens einer der Landes- und Spezialverbände, die bisher alles nur abgenickt haben, da endlich mal Klartext im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns spricht...

Damit ist nichts gewonnen, das ist klar...

Aber es ist mehr, als man in den ganzen letzten Jahren von Verbänden erleben durfte....

Da capo!


----------



## Wonder (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht weiter Offtopic.
> Danke..




 Den Ansatz von Gründler z.B.,finde ich nicht off topic.

  Seit Wochen lese ich hier von Kampagnen zum Verband, von denen ich mir nichts verspreche.

  Der einzige rechte Weg wäre tatsächlich, „Butter bei de Fisch“ mit einer _Eigeninitiative._

_In France geht das ganz schnell, und die haben daraus resultierend auch keine Probleme, da ihre Lobby mittlerweile das richtige Gewicht hat._

_Ich weis nicht, wie viele User hier gemeldet sind, da wäre vermutlich schon eine Petition der erste Schritt…???_


_Natürlich an den LV vorbei...
_


_Schließlich haben Wir hier doch alle, das selbe Anliegen!_


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Wir veröffentlichen Infos (leider als einzige) - das hat nix mit Kampagne zu tun.

Wenn Du einen Alternativverband gründen willst, nur zu.

Wir bieten jedem Verband und Verein schon immer kostenlose Unterstützung bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Hier bleibt das Thema aber immer noch der Brief des VDAKC...

Danke..


----------



## Wonder (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Das Problem ist  m. M. n. :“Verband deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs“…

  Deren Interessen decken sich nicht unbedingt mit denen des Otto-Normalangler, …vorsichtig gesagt…

  [FONT=&quot]Ich würde gerne mal den original Brief in seinem gesamten Zusammenhang lesen, dann lässt sich das besser einschätzen… und eventuell dran anknüpfen.[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Frag nach bei Deinem Landesverband, den Brief hat jeder Landesverband vorliegen.
Und man kennt ja die tolle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände, die werden Dir sicher helfen.
Wir können in solchen Fällen leider immer nur sinngemäß zitieren..


----------



## Wonder (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Sorry, ich bin halt verbandsfreier Angler, incl. unseres Vereines!

  Allerdings werden auch wir langsam rebellisch, da die Gesetzgebung uns ja auch trifft.

  [FONT=&quot]Mal sehen…[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Guter Verein - rechtzeitig mitgedacht!

Kennst aber sicher irgendeinen, der auch im Verband ist, der kann Dir das dann sicher besorgen...


----------



## ha.jo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

@Wonder


> Ich würde gerne mal den original Brief in seinem gesamten Zusammenhang lesen, dann lässt sich das besser einschätzen… und eventuell dran anknüpfen.


  Kein Problem.
http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2013-10/vdkac-veroeffentlicht-schreiben-an-praesidium-dafv/
  Andere Quellen wird es auch noch geben.
Einzelne Fragmente eines Schreibens lassen sich immer besser verkaufen.|rolleyes
  Generell eine schlechte Grundlage.
  Sven sitzt gerade am Wasser, soll frostig werden die Nacht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



Wonder schrieb:


> Das Problem ist  m. M. n. :“Verband deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs“…
> 
> Deren Interessen decken sich nicht unbedingt mit denen des Otto-Normalangler, …vorsichtig gesagt…



Wieso...jeder geht auf seine Art angeln und fertig.Das sollte ein für allemal in die Köpfe, anstatt über das wie und warum Gräben aufzureissen.#d

Diese Uneinigkeit ist nämlich auch ein Grund,warum es in D so ist wie es ist..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



ha.jo schrieb:


> @Wonder
> Kein Problem.
> http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2013-10/vdkac-veroeffentlicht-schreiben-an-praesidium-dafv/
> Andere Quellen wird es auch noch geben.
> ...


 
Danke für den Link! Das ganze Schreiben zeigt ja noch deutlicher auf, welche tiefen Gräben sich dort innerhalb des DAFV auftun! Inhaltlich würde ich das auch unterschreiben, aber am geilsten finde ich den letzten Absatz zur Terminplanung... Man könnte denken, dass Termine durch den DAFV so geplant werden, dass nicht alle Zeit haben #d.


----------



## Wonder (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wieso...jeder geht auf seine Art angeln und fertig.Das sollte ein für allemal in die Köpfe, anstatt über das wie und warum Gräben aufzureissen.#d
> *
> Diese Uneinigkeit ist nämlich auch ein Grund,warum es in D so ist wie es is*t..



Den Köder mußte ich doch auswerfen, ...damit man den Fang auch mal genauer betrachten kann...Danke!


----------



## Wonder (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



ha.jo schrieb:


> *@Wonder
> Kein Problem.*
> http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2013-10/vdkac-veroeffentlicht-schreiben-an-praesidium-dafv/




Danke ha.jo...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Sodele, gestern kam die Mail von Sven Brux, dass wir auch den gesamten Text  im Wortlaut veröffentlichen können.

Hier also der Text, wir weisen dazu extra nochmal auf die Quelle hin:
Quellenangabe http://www.vdkac.de 



			
				vdkac schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> Sehr geehrte Mitglieder des Präsidiums,
> 
> im Laufe der Fusionsverhandlungen haben wir bei zahlreichen Gesprächen mit Anglern am Wasser deren Vorbehalte und Erwartungshaltung gegenüber einem fusionierten DAFV feststellen können.
> ...



Habe ich natürlich auch vorne im ersten Post eingefügt..


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele, gestern kam die Mail von Sven Brux, dass wir auch den gesamten Text  im Wortlaut veröffentlichen können.
> 
> Hier also der Text, wir weisen dazu extra nochmal auf die Quelle hin:
> Quellenangabe http://www.vdkac.de
> ...




Sorry, aber dieser Sven Brux ist entweder nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte, oder aber furchtbar unerfahren und naiv. 

Hätte er diesen Brief vor drei Jahren geschrieben, wäre das ja noch verständlich. Aber hat der denn die ganze Fusionschose komplett verpennt?


----------



## Deep Down (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Aber immerhin wird nun einmal in Wort und Schrift deutlich formuliert und kommuniziert!

Und in diesem Schreiben findet man sich auch als Nichtkarpfenangler wieder!


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Ich wage mal die These, dass der Karpfenangelverband im VDSF niemals eine Chance auf Aufnahme gehabt hätte. Nicht nur, weil es im VDSF keine Spartenverbände gab. Sondern auch weil seine Ausrichtung in wesentlichen Punkten nicht mit den Kernaussagen des VDSF in Übereinstimmung zu bringen war. Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich etwas gegen Spartenverbände an sich hätte und im speziellen auch nichts gegen die Mitgliedschaft des Karpfenanglerverbandes im DAFV.
Wenn ich mich allerdings auf der recht hübschen Internetseite der Karpfis ein wenig umschaue, dann habe ich allerdings meine Zweifel, ob die dort eingenommenen Grundpositionen für alle oder die Mehrheit der Angler verallgemeinerungsfähig sind. Passionierte Fliegenfischer sehen da sicher schnell einiges anders.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Müsste so um 2000 herum gewesen sein |kopfkrat

Da gab es von Seiten eines VDSF Oberen(weiss nur nicht mehr wer) in die Richtung ein ziemlich eindeutiges Statement..."auf die paar tausend Karpfenangler in D,können wir gerne verzichten"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Tja, und somit werden wir wohl nie eine wirkliche (anglerische) Einheit - nicht einmal die der organisierten Angler - erleben. Solange jeder so ganz egoistisch nur seine Ziele - angefangen bei Frau Dr. - verfolgt wird das nie etwas werden. Ich sag nur _"mit einer Stimme sprechen"..._


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Tja, und somit werden wir wohl nie eine wirkliche (anglerische) Einheit - nicht einmal die der organisierten Angler - erleben. Solange jeder so ganz egoistisch nur seine Ziele - angefangen bei Frau Dr. - verfolgt wird das nie etwas werden. Ich sag nur _"mit einer Stimme sprechen"..._


 
Naja, das Vorhandensein von Spartenverbänden ist ja nun kein Beweis von Anglereinheit. (Man könnte meinen, eher im Gegenteil.) Bei der Gelegenheit: Wo ist denn eigentlich der deutsche Fliegenfischerverband, der Salmonidenanglerverband, der Verband der Feederangler ohne Körbchen? 
Bei allem Jokus: Ich habe ein Organisationsproblem. Welche Funktion haben die Spartenverbände überhaupt im Bundesverband? Ist ihr (Stimm-) Gewicht richtig austariert im Verhältnis zu den Landesverbänden? Entstehen nicht (teure) Doppelstrukturen? Ist das Vorhandensein von Spartenverbänden allgemein nicht Indiz dafür, dass der Verband die Belange von spezialisierten Anglern nicht ausreichend aufnimmt? Warum werden nur spezielle Angelbereiche vertreten, nicht aber alle (Fehlen von zB Raubfischangeln, Fliegenfischen etc.) Was soll ein Spartenverband, der auf den Beruf der Angler abstellt - und was einer, der Charityzwecke verfolgt?

Mal ein Beispiel: In der Jahreshauptversammlung des DAFV hat der Landesverband Berlin (der übrigens diesesmal nicht vertreten zu sein scheint) eine Stimme und repräsentiert damit 2.470 Mitglieder. Der Meeresanglerverband, der Handicapanglerverband, der Polizistenverband, die Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe und die Karpfenfreunde haben auch eine Stimme - aber jeweils bereits fünf Stimmen und vertreten gerade mal 1.824 Mitglieder. 
Es lohnt sich, das mal anzusehen:
Karpfen: 712 Mitglieder - eine Stimme
RFK: 149 (!) Mitglieder - eine Stimme
Polizei: 104 (!) Mitglieder - eine Stimme
Handicap: 116 (!) Mitglieder - eine Stimme
Meeresangler 743 Mitglieder - eine Stimme 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich das denen nicht gönne. Und es gibt ja auch regionale Kleinstverbände, die auch überrepräsentiert sind. 
Aber man sollte jedenfalls nicht leugnen, dass das Stimmgewicht insbesondere der kleineren Landesverbände jeweils dramatisch reduziert wird, die bisher wenigstens ansatzweise ein Korrektiv zur Dominanz der Groß-Landesverbände darzustellen versucht haben. Es ist natürlich noch nicht abzusehen, ob und welche verbandspolitische Unwucht die Spartenverbände einnehmen werden. Dass sich dadurch auch das Kräfteverhältnis Groß-, Mittel- und Kleinverbände und vielleicht auch das Ost-West-Kräfteverhältnis verändert, ist mehr als wahrscheinlich. Die Spartenverbände bekommen damit einen "Machtzuwachs" der in keinerlei Verhältnis zu ihrer jeweiligen Basis steht. Ist das gewollt oder ein Unfall?


----------

